# Any RV Modifications you care to list?



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

I figured many of you have customized your RV's to suit our own individual preference. I thought this would be a good topic for others to discover whats worked well to help make your RVing more enjoyable. 

I need to know what all I should be doing to my camper :thumbup2:

If you have pics, would love to see those as well.

I havent done much to my current RV, other than added an invertor. What have yall done?


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

I highly recommend the Vent Covers. I have installed one of them on each vent of my camper. This enables you to leave your vents open without fear of rain leaking in or the vents being ripped off because to forgot to lower them before travel. I like the ideal of letting the camper breath and keeping from having that musky smell if the camper sits for awhile. They are installed easily. If you aren't afraid to climbing on top of your unit and know how to operate a drill and screwdriver. 

Also, I like the vent cushion cover, which install from inside and keeps the light from coming in though the vents. Sometimes it seems I'm trying to sell Camping World products, but if you want to know what I'm talking about, here is the link that shows you what I'm describing. :thumbup2:

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/...s/Ramble-Vent-Cover--Translucent/skunum=32000


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought I would revisit this thread, with all the new members here. Would love to hear any rv modifications you have done to your camper, truck, both, etc.. I am always searcing for recommendations on things to do to make camping better, if thats possible.


----------



## gordito314 (Feb 11, 2008)

*remodeled camper*

The biggest thing we did was rip out our dinnette.. its just me the wife and the dogs.... we didnt need the dinnette we need the space since we didnt have a slidder... yes ripped it out literly... I didnt want to lose the space under the bench that went to the outside, so I put in a inn table with an open back to the wall.. so I still have the space that goes from the outside to the bottom portion of the inn table... I keep my outside lights in there and dog leashes, watering bowls and such... also I put in a recliner ... so much room and nicer...

painted the walls... and put up border around all the walls.. looks like a cosy cabin now..


----------



## bludog (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow...
Gordito: this sounds nice! 
When we had our Rottie in a shortie-Class C, she took over the 'sofa' and we slept in the overhead bed. All the dog towels, leash, dishes and food was under that sofa. No outside storage. Most we did was convert the rear closet with sliding wire-racks for storage. Just wasn't much call for a long-hanging-clothes-closet where we were going. (No formal wear required!)


----------



## gordito314 (Feb 11, 2008)

*next thing*

You are right... we are going to remodel the closet yet this spring... 

we have a folding couch in the front of the camper... we put that down for the dogs....

I have a flat coat retreiver we take with us... all 90lbs of her... she is like a long haired lab...

and I have an old brittney spaniel.. he may have taken his last camping trip already.. he is getting pretty old...


----------

